# Killer elite floating mojo setup



## HeavyNeck91 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hunted with killer this weekend and man what a great guy and a hardcore duck hunter. He is serious and loves to show us youngsters some good looking spots. After shooting some birds we worked on my boat and he came up with this awesome mojo floater idea..


----------



## rockwalker (Jan 8, 2012)

thats pretty snazzy! got my wheels to turning.


----------



## HeavyNeck91 (Jan 8, 2012)

Its pretty awesome!!


----------



## CootCartel (Jan 8, 2012)

Have you tried it out yet.. i bet it needs to have a wider base


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 8, 2012)

If you were in a boat where are you gona put it?? What is it three x three??


----------



## carrolluga1 (Jan 8, 2012)

2'' pipe in a 2' sq would have enough density to hold up a mojo no questions. That is a sharp idea there


----------



## CootCartel (Jan 8, 2012)

it would if you use it for calm water, but if you are going to be in deep water with chop, it is going over


----------



## The Fever (Jan 8, 2012)

CootCartel said:


> it would if you use it for calm water, but if you are going to be in deep water with chop, it is going over



Perhaps anchor weights on each side to counter act the wind?


----------



## fishndinty (Jan 8, 2012)

The Fever said:


> Perhaps anchor weights on each side to counter act the wind?



A keel or submerged weight in the middle would be even better.  If you did it right you could submerge most of the cage and it would be pretty stealthy too.


----------



## The Fever (Jan 8, 2012)

fishndinty said:


> A keel or submerged weight in the middle would be even better.  If you did it right you could submerge most of the cage and it would be pretty stealthy too.



haha aint nothing like a group of guys, let alone duck hunters, brainstorming...


----------



## rockwalker (Jan 8, 2012)

beats the camo boogie board you get for 55.00 for that other gitty up out there. I mean props to the guys for coming up with it but 55 bucks is a little steep for a camo boogie board and a piece of tubing


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 9, 2012)

Look guys . Heavyneck is gona test it and it may need some improvements. It may need to be a bit larger and it may need a weighted keel. But thats why we put this out is for you to try it and improve on it. I told casey that we may only be able to use a Mojo teal. Just try it and post any ideas on this thread. I am going to build another one and try it in the ocean.


----------



## backwoods special (Jan 9, 2012)

I hunt with Casey an I have a mojo teal we may try it this week


----------



## castaway (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice, I have a friend that has been using a setup like that for a few years now.


----------



## MagSPot (Jan 9, 2012)

thats what happens when people make duck hunting more complex than it really is scout scout scout find birds few decoys bang bang bang pick up ducks that simple.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jan 9, 2012)

This is what duck hunters and alot of crazy inventers can do. Just think what we could do if people work togather all the time. Yall go, I think this what it is all about. It is like, dry land jerk cords, Mojo in a Tree, crazy things like that. These things are where great ideas comes from. Just think the Wright Brothers where thought  to be crazy too.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jan 9, 2012)

not to steal a thread from the guy, but it seems like with todays economy creating your own stuff is pretty praticial and rewarding. I took a Magnum mallard drake and removed the keel, screwed a 400GPH bildge pump on the bottom with the outlet facing twards the tail end, cut out the back of the duck like a mojo where it will hindge, ran my bilge wire through the bottom and sealed it up all the holes with RTV sealent. put in a exterior switch similar to a mojo and seald it. wired in a regular blinker timer and hooked it to a 18V dewalt battery. its very similar to a hidgon swimmer, but much less. 169.00 for a swimmer drake i maybe have 40 bucks in this after the bildge, timer switch. i had a extra dewalt battery an old decoy. it works great in the water. i'll post up some pics.


Awsome job by the way. that looks pretty snazzy. i bet it will ripple better than the board too!


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jan 9, 2012)

ive also seen 4 decoys on pvc pipe with a pipe for the mojo to sit on the 4 make a X with a pipe upwards so you have 4 decoys with a mojo landing between them. all the pipe is under the water except the mojo support pole.


----------



## 27metalman (Jan 10, 2012)

Killer should trademark some of his ideas or at least get everyone to send him a dollar or two for looking!


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 10, 2012)

No I just want help !


----------



## HeavyNeck91 (Jan 11, 2012)

Ill up load the big water pics in the AM and show yall fallas how it look. if it works right there will be me holding some duck, if i can shoot


----------



## fishndinty (Jan 12, 2012)

Larry Young Jr said:


> This is what duck hunters and alot of crazy inventers can do. Just think what we could do if people work togather all the time. Yall go, I think this what it is all about. It is like, dry land jerk cords, Mojo in a Tree, crazy things like that. These things are where great ideas comes from. Just think the Wright Brothers where thought  to be crazy too.



I've tried a variant of mojo in a tree....mojo on a muskrat lodge!  Works great when the water is too deep.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Jan 12, 2012)

just a thought, maybe use a glossy green paint for the tubing. kinda like layout boats to blend with the water. also, maybe a shorter pole will help with center of gravity and have less wind resistance to help stay upright.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 12, 2012)

First test we found that we need to inlarge the square for a baby mojo. The baby mojo was to heavy for the size we built. A mojo teal will work on the current size. we need to make it 24 " by 24 ". If anyone builds one and trys it let us know how it works for you. Good Luck!


----------



## HeavyNeck91 (Jan 12, 2012)

killer elite said:


> First test we found that we need to inlarge the square for a baby mojo. The baby mojo was to heavy for the size we built. A mojo teal will work on the current size. we need to make it 24 " by 24 ". If anyone builds one and trys it let us know how it works for you. Good Luck!



WHAT HE SAID


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Jan 12, 2012)

Great looking idea there fellas. I wanna see some pics of it in action


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 21, 2012)

test page..


----------



## MagSPot (Jan 21, 2012)

nice looking redhead in that pic. be proud of it hard to come by on lanier.


----------



## MagSPot (Jan 21, 2012)

i once took a guy to kill one


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 21, 2012)

Mag spot are you and heavy neck dating or something cause you keep bringing up old posts just to call him out...


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 24, 2012)

Were still workin out the kinks. A mojo teal works great on the first design. But a Baby mojo weighs to much for the first prototype. If you make one for a mojo it needs to be larger than the first design. Good Luck!


----------



## g24dawggone (Jan 24, 2012)

Is this the floater you found at that pond sat MagSpot?
Heaveyneck dont sweat the SMALL stuff... Mag seems to know way more about duck hunting than anyone on here...


----------



## HeavyNeck91 (Jan 24, 2012)

HAHA you got that right for sure. Professional...


----------



## g24dawggone (Jan 24, 2012)

I dont know you bud, but you share the same passion i have since i was five yrs old.. duck HUNTING! not KILLING like mag claims to do with his bang bang bang statement... very few times in my 25 yrs of hunting Ga have i just bang bang bang and pick up the amount of ducks he claims to...


----------



## 2feathers (Jan 24, 2012)

I hunted with the group at Popa Duck Lodge in Saint Charles, Arkansas few weeks ago. They used the same set up on the floating mojos. The only difference is they had bolted a decoy on the four sides of the frame. Seemed to work pretty well.


----------



## GADawg08 (Dec 4, 2013)

Hate to bring up an old thread.....but any updates on this rig killer?? Ive got a  mojo (the full sized one)laying around the house and was wondering how big you reccomend building the base and if you had any other improvements or kinks you had worked out


----------



## baypat (Dec 4, 2013)

I made a set up like this  this year and it works great. Any vibration the mojo makes affect the water around it. Mine is two by two, the thing I did was get some construction foam board and cut it to fit in the PVC. Took a piece of 1/4" plywood on the top with a 1/2" PVC male apt. In the middle. Took a short piece of 1/2" PVC pipe and heat the end with a heat gun until it was flexible, insert the mojo stub out into until it molded to the shape. Add the remote unit and you can cut on and off as you need to. Works great. Will post a pic when I can.


----------



## baypat (Dec 4, 2013)

Here it is.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 4, 2013)

I like the design but got a question has anyone tried drilling a hole in the PVC with a waterproof plug then flooding the pipe so that it maintains static buoyancy??? ( the pipe is under the water surface but still floats


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 4, 2013)

Just some more pictures. The teal Mojo works well.


----------



## baypat (Dec 4, 2013)

If you glue the PVC good it will still float. Good looking deek killer.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Dec 4, 2013)

H bar are awesome. Work out in the ocean


----------



## krazybronco2 (Dec 5, 2013)

steelshotslayer said:


> I like the design but got a question has anyone tried drilling a hole in the PVC with a waterproof plug then flooding the pipe so that it maintains static buoyancy??? ( the pipe is under the water surface but still floats



i did something almost like that (i think) but use decoys to keep it afloat the mojo sits about a foot out of the water and wobbles all around and makes the decoys holding the rig up dance like crazy.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 5, 2013)

I use 2 " PVC and some times 3 " pvc.


----------

